# Thunder Shirt... Yay or Nay?



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

Saw a commercial for it... What do you guys think of them?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one and it doesn't help too much. Symptoms may be a little better but it's a pretty small improvement.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Friend of mine got one--Worst 40$ she ever spent!!..jan


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

When I put it on my dog he seemed fine, but when I left him he freaked out more than ever. He moved these extremely heavy quad ramps away from the back gate, ripped off a 4X4 that was nailed to the gate to prevent it from opening, ripped the handle clean off the gate that was screwed in a way to prevent it from opening, and escaped.

I'm pretty sure they have a money back guarantee though so it might not hurt to try.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i have neighbors and friends who swear by it...we also live close to quantico va and there are alot of military testings going on that shake our houses with big explosions..im lucky my dogs arent scared...i saw you can buy them at petsmart so i guess you could try it and then return if it dosent help your dog?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I wonder if people are conditioning their dogs to relax with the Thundershirt? I would not get one and then put it on for thunderstorms. One could actually end up causing the thundershirt to be an anxiety trigger in itself.

If I had a dog with issues, I think I would get a Thundershirt and begin regular relaxation conditioning with it, use other relaxation triggers such as Through A Dog's Ear CD, aromatherapy, etc. I would do pharmacotherapy in an extreme case as I have seen andiety respond really well to meds. With such a multi-prong approach and time spent conditioning, there could be real hope for improvement. I don't think of the thundershirt as a miracle though the commercial sort of portrays it that way. Just putting it on for upsetting events probably not so effective for many.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I conditioned properly, which is essential. I have one old man who, without the vest, barks and pants and paces during thunderstorms. With it on he's fine. He's a bit cuddly on the big booms, but he's not visibly anxious.
My severe SA rescue shows minimal improvement with it on, but when you compare a one-time $28 for a vest that helps a little bit to a $35 a month prescription that drugs your dog and barely works at all, I go with the natural, cheaper option. Where are you looking that you're finding it for $40? Yikes... shop around, I got my 80lb dog-sized one locally for under $30.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I fortunately have not had to pay a lot for meds. They have been non-drugging and downright life changing for the dogs!

But, other things warrant being given a good chance to work. Not all dogs respond the same way to specific modalities. Least invasive first could be a good start.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I see a lot of agility people with these on their dogs and they swear by them.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Like with any thing- it works great for some dogs and others not so much.. Only way to know is buy it and try it..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad you made this post. Tucker does *NOT* like thunder, come to find out. I am worried about what he might do if we get a thunderstorm during the week day and I'm gone. 

Our last one was in the middle of the night. I had to lay on the floor beside his kennel to get him to calm down. 

I have no idea how to condition a dog to thunder. None of my other dogs are bothered by it. A little antsy with bad lightning storms, but no big deal.

That shirt is $40 here also. I almost bought it, but just couldn't afford another "experiment."

?? Curious to see the comments on this thread. Pros and cons, as well as any advice on conditioning even.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

it al depends on the dog. Zero loves his and my parents dog freaks out with his on. So its a gamble really


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I haven't purchased one,but my neighbor's dog wears one and it's helped her some. It hasn't been a great improvement though.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Spend your $40 on a vet visit and ask for a prescription of Xanax. Not kidding. We prescribe it at my office for dogs that have issues with storms, fireworks, etc. This includes my 10 year old GSD who we have tried everything on for his anxiety with storms. It used to be vets gave a RX for acepromazine which basically would just sedate the pup, but Xanax does not sedate them, it just calms them (like it does for people). It has been wonderful for London (and us lol) now he acts like nothing is happening rather than panting, pacing and just being all out miserable. It is cheap too, I think I paid $12 for 30 pills and at 95lbs London just takes 1mg pill and is good for hours.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Tatonkafamily said:


> Spend your $40 on a vet visit and ask for a prescription of Xanax. Not kidding. We prescribe it at my office for dogs that have issues with storms, fireworks, etc. This includes my 10 year old GSD who we have tried everything on for his anxiety with storms. It used to be vets gave a RX for acepromazine which basically would just sedate the pup, but Xanax does not sedate them, it just calms them (like it does for people). It has been wonderful for London (and us lol) now he acts like nothing is happening rather than panting, pacing and just being all out miserable. It is cheap too, I think I paid $12 for 30 pills and at 95lbs London just takes 1mg pill and is good for hours.


 I tried that for the first time last year, with Koda, & he was a bit more excitable, (hyper), but it seemed to help with his anxiety. I will be going that route again this year. I meet with my vet on Friday. My female, Rory, has become increasingly more anxious with fireworks, when they didn't used to bother her, but I don't know how much is her anxiety, or feeding off of Koda's anxiety. I'll be talking to my vet about possibly giving her the medication as well.

I didn't like the Ace, because it sedated him physically, but he was still aware of what was going on around him, & was still freaked out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you have a need for one or is it a gadget buy?
when my dog was a pup i made sure he was out
in all kinds of weather.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

It does come with a 30 day money back guarantee, so why not try it. It helps chance if I don't use it too much, only when he gets extremely upset, then when I put it on, he comes and snuggles with me. However, if I use it too much, it looses its effectiveness. Trial and error.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Tatonkafamily said:


> Spend your $40 on a vet visit and ask for a prescription of Xanax. Not kidding. We prescribe it at my office for dogs that have issues with storms, fireworks, etc. This includes my 10 year old GSD who we have tried everything on for his anxiety with storms. It used to be vets gave a RX for acepromazine which basically would just sedate the pup, but Xanax does not sedate them, it just calms them (like it does for people). It has been wonderful for London (and us lol) now he acts like nothing is happening rather than panting, pacing and just being all out miserable. It is cheap too, I think I paid $12 for 30 pills and at 95lbs London just takes 1mg pill and is good for hours.


Might consider this. 



doggiedad said:


> do you have a need for one or is it a gadget buy?
> when my dog was a pup i made sure he was out
> in all kinds of weather.


The real problem is when you didn't have the dog as a pup to do these things.  The dog showing the thunderstorm fear in my case was left outside, so left to deal with it on his own. Maybe that's why he has such panic now?


----------



## kindofabigdealsmom (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's something to try to see if the thundershirt might work--or maybe this will, like it did for Annie. I found one of my granddaughter's outgrown 4T tank tops in the laundry room and put that on her. Fit just right--better than a tee because of the larger neck. It really seemed to help, and for years she has been just crazy-terrified about thunderstorms and fireworks. Now she hears thunder and heads for the closet where I keep her shirt. She is MUCH better. I agree iof you have a pup get them used to all kinds of weather, but if your dogs are rescues from who-knows-what environment and they're adult when you get them, you have to think of some other answer.


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

He despises putting shirts, towels etc on

so from previous experience, i think it will aggravate the anxiety...

ill pass haha, but thanks for the valuable information. I live in Florida and thunderstorms are daily. 

Ive seen that treats play a good part in helping him cope with them. High Value treats like beef hot dogs and steak bits.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It works for some dogs, in some situations. I have a big Akbash dog that hates thunder, gunshots, and loud noises like that. I put his Thundershirt on and it does calm him. From running around desperately trying to find a place to hide from the noise, he simply hunkers down and pants when he has his Thundershirt on. So it does help him.

I also use them on dogs in my grooming shop, when they are really anxious about getting their nails done or whatever. It does work on some of them, others not so much. I had a very anxious Silky terrier the other day who could not hold still--she was spinning and bucking and dancing around on the table--I put a Thundershirt on her and she was marginally better, to the point where I was able to finish her grooming. OTOH I used to do a very elderly toy poodle who was the same way, senile and neurotic and unable to stand still. The Thundershirt didn't help her at all. 

I think it's always worth a try, since they have a money back guarantee if it doesn't work.


----------



## Dbqdogtrainer (Jun 23, 2012)

*Nay*

I have had several clients order the Thundershirt by mistake when I recommended the Anxiety Wrap. We saw absolutely no reduction in signs of anxiety. 

The Thundershirt is a knockoff. I recommend the original, patented Anxiety Wrap designed and produced by certified professional dog trainer and T-Touch practitioner, Susan Sharpe. I first tried the Anxiety Wrap on my own dog several years ago and have been recommending to my clients with anxious and aggressive dogs ever since. It is a wonderful product. 

I can tell you, not only as a professional dog trainer but as a registered nurse that pressure is indeed effective in calming anxious individuals. In one of my most recent clinical nursing jobs I worked with people with autism who we used this technique on to help calm them. 

Dr. Temple Grandin, animal science professor at Colorado State University popularized this idea with the development of a "squeeze machine" for herself while she was in college. She has autism and as a young girl observed that cattle were calmed in a chute which exerted pressure on their sides when they were being inoculated.

Susan Sharpe used her knowledge of T-Touch and consulted with Dr. Grandin in the development of the Anxiety Wrap. The Anxiety Wrap works by maintained pressure and by targeting acupressure points. Its unique design includes adjustable and detachable rear-end straps which help to release tension.

I have seen consistently effective results with the Anxiety Wrap and highly recommend it, but it is important to note that no single product is a panacea. I recommend consulting a professional who can do a proper evaluation, make a diagnosis and advise you about appropriate treatment options. For more information about how the Anxiety Wrap compares to the Thundershirt, see this article.


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

Samba said:


> I wonder if people are conditioning their dogs to relax with the Thundershirt? I would not get one and then put it on for thunderstorms. One could actually end up causing the thundershirt to be an anxiety trigger in itself.
> 
> If I had a dog with issues, I think I would get a Thundershirt and begin regular relaxation conditioning with it, use other relaxation triggers such as Through A Dog's Ear CD, aromatherapy, etc. I would do pharmacotherapy in an extreme case as I have seen andiety respond really well to meds. With such a multi-prong approach and time spent conditioning, there could be real hope for improvement. I don't think of the thundershirt as a miracle though the commercial sort of portrays it that way. Just putting it on for upsetting events probably not so effective for many.


I did condition for about a month to relaxing quiet activities within the home and the backyard. He now loves the sight of his Thundershirt. At the moment we are still in the process of bringing it out in the real world only letting him wear it when he is relaxed, and when we are going out for for a quiet walks (no high drive training) that I know my dog will not run into another dog . I will be doing that for a while before I try just put it on before going out on a walk where we might run into dogs. I did the same with the Through A Dog's Ear Cd and it really does work on relaxing a dog.


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

Dbqdogtrainer said:


> I have had several clients order the Thundershirt by mistake when I recommended the Anxiety Wrap. We saw absolutely no reduction in signs of anxiety.
> 
> The Thundershirt is a knockoff. I recommend the original, patented Anxiety Wrap designed and produced by certified professional dog trainer and T-Touch practitioner, Susan Sharpe. I first tried the Anxiety Wrap on my own dog several years ago and have been recommending to my clients with anxious and aggressive dogs ever since. It is a wonderful product.
> 
> ...


Cool I will be buying this in the near future!!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The Anxiety Wrap and body wraps in general have been around for years, and they use similar concept to the Thundershirt so I would go with the original product... I don't know why I always hear people talk about the Thundershirt like it's a new thing.
You can even do a homemade anxiety wrap without spending money to buy one, and there are different configurations that can be done. I've also heard the commercial version of the Anxiety Wrap often works better than the Thundershirt.

Here's an article about body wrapping (from 2002) which shows how to make one type:
http://anxietywrap.com/files/pdfs/clips/wholeDogJournal.pdf

Other variations that can be made using Ace bandages:
What is TTouch? http://www.ttouch.co.za/files/what/bodywraps.php


Also if you want a Thundershirt I'd check around, my vet had them for $15, "gently used", for sale by a local rescue group.


----------

